# Scythe präsentiert flachen CPU-Kühler Grand Kama Cross



## PCGH-Redaktion (14. Januar 2010)

*Scythe präsentiert flachen CPU-Kühler Grand Kama Cross*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Scythe präsentiert flachen CPU-Kühler Grand Kama Cross gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Scythe präsentiert flachen CPU-Kühler Grand Kama Cross


----------



## Explosiv (14. Januar 2010)

*Scythe präsentiert flachen CPU-Kühler Grand Kama Cross*

Schickes Teil, wie fast alles bei Scythe . Hätte ich nicht schon nen Mugen 2, wäre der hier sicherlich in meine engere Auswahl kommen können, wenn er früher erschienen wäre.

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## h_tobi (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Scythe präsentiert flachen CPU-Kühler Grand Kama Cross*

Sehe ich genau so,
da haben die mal richtig nachgedacht, finde den Aufbau genial gelöst.


----------



## timbola (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Scythe präsentiert flachen CPU-Kühler Grand Kama Cross*

Naja, ich weiß nicht. Der alte Kama Cross war nicht so der Hit,in Sachen Kühlleistung, und so sehr anders sieht der Grand Kama Cross auch nicht aus. 
Das einzige was ich damals positv fande, die RAM-Riegel und NB/Spawas werden durch die Lüfterposition mitgekühlt.


----------



## STimpY08 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Scythe präsentiert flachen CPU-Kühler Grand Kama Cross*

Interessantes Teil. Ich würde mich mal über einen Test freuen!


----------



## Nixtreme (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Scythe präsentiert flachen CPU-Kühler Grand Kama Cross*

Also ich weiß nicht so recht. Das sieht irgendwie ineffizient aus


----------



## Z28LET (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Scythe präsentiert flachen CPU-Kühler Grand Kama Cross*

In der Print ist ein Test drin,
gar nicht so schlecht für einen Top Blower.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Scythe präsentiert flachen CPU-Kühler Grand Kama Cross*

Ist das Teil Hässlich...aber das ist an sich auch Wurst Hautsache die Kühlleistung stimmt.
Sonst finde das das egal aus welchen Winkel ich ihn mir an kucke zu


----------



## Folterknecht (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Scythe präsentiert flachen CPU-Kühler Grand Kama Cross*

Hi!

Hier ein guter Review:

Scythe Grand Kama Cross: Riesiger High-End Prozessor-Kühler - Tests bei HardTecs4U

Wobei man bei diesem Kühler nicht die CPU-Temps alleine sondern auch die Umgebung und die dabei erzeugte Geräuschkulisse beachten sollte. Leider arbeitet Scythe mal wieder mit einer Variation der elenden Pushpins, aber irgendwie abgewandelt.
Bei meinem Kabuto, von dem ich ansonsten ziemlich begeistert bin, hab ich den Scheiß gleich entfernt und ne Lüfterhalterung Marke "Eigenbau" zusammen gefriemelt:

http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/5210/kabutop.jpg

Die wird allerdings die nächsten Tage hier durch ersetzt, sollte eigentlich auch für den Grand Kama Cross passen:

Scythe CPU Cooler Stabilizer S775 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de


Gruß

Folterknecht

P.S: Zwischen Board und Halterung hab ich natürlich Abstandshalter aus Kunststoff plaziert. Auf der Rückseite sitzt ne Backplate für 3€ (eBay).


----------



## BigBubby (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Scythe präsentiert flachen CPU-Kühler Grand Kama Cross*

pushpins ist bei so einem kleinen leichten doch vollkommen in ordnung


----------



## da brew (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Scythe präsentiert flachen CPU-Kühler Grand Kama Cross*



timbola schrieb:


> und so sehr anders sieht der Grand Kama Cross auch nicht aus.



ist aber ein Stück größer (besonders der Lüfter).




Nixtreme schrieb:


> Also ich weiß nicht so recht. Das sieht irgendwie ineffizient aus



Du kannst einem Kühler ansehen, wie effizient er arbeitet? Nicht schlecht!

Im Übrigen ist er in der PCGH  getestet worden. Ergebnis: der beste Top-down-Kühler der bisher getestet wurde.


----------



## Ahab (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Scythe präsentiert flachen CPU-Kühler Grand Kama Cross*

Ja hab den Test inner Print auch schon gelesen, der beste Top Blow Kühler im Moment. Der kommt sogar an den Megahalems ran!


----------



## MARCU5 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Scythe präsentiert flachen CPU-Kühler Grand Kama Cross*

Hatte schon den Vorgänger und war auch mit dem schon sehr zufrieden was leistung anging aber der neue hat mich total gereizt und er is wirklich richtig hammer nur das retentionkit für sockel am2 find ich eher weniger gut wobei dieses prinzip eh sehr kraftaufwendig ist meiner meinung nach


----------



## Manny G. (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Scythe präsentiert flachen CPU-Kühler Grand Kama Cross*



BigBubby schrieb:


> pushpins ist bei so einem kleinen leichten doch vollkommen in ordnung



Pushpins=Ausgeburt des Bösen!
Ich hab mir bei der Montage des Scythe Big Shurkikens zwei mal in den Finger geschnitten!Mit einer Verschraubung hätte ich zwar das mainboard rausnehmen müssen,hätte mich aber auch nicht geschnitten!


----------



## profgrun (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Scythe präsentiert flachen CPU-Kühler Grand Kama Cross*



BigBubby schrieb:


> pushpins ist bei so einem kleinen leichten doch vollkommen in ordnung


Naja, so leicht sind 750g dann auch nicht...und unter klein verstehe ich auch was anderes ;-]

Habe ebenfalls den Vorgänger laufen, allerdings mit 120mm Lüfter (anstatt 100mm). Ein Vorteil beim Alten sowie neuen Kama Kross ist der Downblow.
Preis ist denke ich auch ok.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Scythe präsentiert flachen CPU-Kühler Grand Kama Cross*

Ich finde den ja nicht so flach^^
Die heatpipe Konstruktion hätte flacher gestaltet werden können.


----------



## Einer von Vielen (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Scythe präsentiert flachen CPU-Kühler Grand Kama Cross*

Flach ist das Teil echt nicht und hässlich noch dazu, aber wenn er gut kühlt für einen Topblower ist der nicht schlecht, vor allem weil htpcs ja meistens kein Seitenfenstrer haben.


----------



## push@max (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Scythe präsentiert flachen CPU-Kühler Grand Kama Cross*

Es werden ständig neue CPU Kühler vorgestellt...kein Plan, ob die auch jedes Mal etwas bringen.

In letzter Zeit wird ja auch viel aufs Design geschaut.


----------



## Nixtreme (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Scythe präsentiert flachen CPU-Kühler Grand Kama Cross*



da brew schrieb:


> Du kannst einem Kühler ansehen, wie effizient er arbeitet? Nicht schlecht!



Ich sagte er sieht nicht gerade effizient aus. Die Effizienz selber habe ich nicht bewertet, lediglich das aussehen. Und diese geknickten Lamellen schrecken nunmal ab im ersten Moment. 
Bitte, nicht mehr in Postings reininterpretieren als dasteht 


@Topic: Hab den Test auch gelesen in der Print. Saubere Leistung für einen Topblower! Echt mal ne Überlegung wert, ob man auf ein Paar °C verzichtet zugunsten besserer Peripherie-Temps


----------



## Castor_23 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Scythe präsentiert flachen CPU-Kühler Grand Kama Cross*

Also ich hab den Kühler zu Weihnachten geschenkt bekommen und kann ein wenig was dazu erzählen:

1. Push-pins sind bei dem für die Tonne könnte zwar halten, aber ich hab gleich ein Scythe 775 Stabilizer Kit bestellt (und mit dem hälts  )
2. Der 140er ist beeindruckend (wird allerdings recht hörbar bei höheren rpms) aber ich bekomme mit einem Enermax Cluster 120mm bessere Tempwerte
3. Flach ist bei mir was anderes...137mm ist schon ein Packen, aber er passt in mein Xigmatek Midgard von der Höhe her problemlos (hab an der Seitenwand sogar noch nen weiteren 120er, der direkt auf den Enermax Cluster bläst und dazwischen ca. 1cm Platz)
4. Die Tempwerte sind ausgezeichnet. Wärmer als 58° wird mein Q9550 @ 3,6GHz nicht nach 17h Prime.
5. Den Hecklüfter kann man sich schenken wenn man ordentliche Deckellüfter hat. Bei mir ist zw. GKC und Deckellüfter ca. 5mm Platz. Die Deckellüfter saugen die Luft dann quasi direkt ab. Die Deckellüfter (zwei Noiseblocker XK2) liefen mit 590rpm. Drehe ich auf 700 hoch wird das ganze Sys gleich nochmal 4-5°C kühler.
6. Platzprobleme für RAM gibts nicht wirklich. Hab OCZ Reaper mit Heatpipes und die haben mehr als genug Freibord
7. Montage ist (wenn Mainboard eingebaut ist) ein wenig pfriemelig, da der Kühler recht ausladend ist. Ich habs zwar geschafft, aber nur mit nem Kumpel zusammen und viel Geduld. Lieber das Mainboard rausbauen.

Mein Fazit:
Er mag vllt. 2-4°C kälter sein als der Megahalems, aber das nehm ich gernstens in Kauf, weil lt. Infrarotthermometer die Spawas neben dem Sockel gleich 20-30°C kühler sind.
Was ich auch klasse finde ist, dass man durch die Top-Blower Bauweise und einen weiteren Lüfter im Seitendeckel fast "Frischluft" von außen ansaugen kann. Echt top!
Übers Design kann man streiten. Ich find ihn klasse weil man den Lüfter direkt in der Draufsicht sieht und der Enermax Cluster einfach super aussieht.
Und der Preis.. der ist sowieso mehr als preiswert 
Das einzige was mir nicht gefällt ist, dass 775er nur Pushpins bekommen, und dass der 140er nicht so viel hält was er verspricht..


----------



## BigBubby (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Scythe präsentiert flachen CPU-Kühler Grand Kama Cross*

du meinßt 2-4 grad wärmer als der Megahalem 

Was ist bei dir der Seitendeckel?

Und meinßt du den einbau jetzt mit stabilizer kit oder mit pushpins?


----------



## Castor_23 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Scythe präsentiert flachen CPU-Kühler Grand Kama Cross*

Sorry, ja meinte natürlich wärmer als der Megahalems ^^

Also der Part mit dem Einbau war aufs Stabilizerkit bezogen. Mit Pushpins wirds deutlich einfacher, aber ich denke dass es (im eingebauten Zustand) links oben ein wenig eng wird um an den Pushpin ranzukommen (außer Graka wird rausgenommen)...
Seitendeckel ist bei mir die linke Seite (wenn man von vorne auf das Gehäuse blickt). Da wo viele ein Window drin haben...


----------



## BigBubby (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Scythe präsentiert flachen CPU-Kühler Grand Kama Cross*

das ding nennt man die seitentür und nicht den seitendeckel


----------



## Castor_23 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Scythe präsentiert flachen CPU-Kühler Grand Kama Cross*



BigBubby schrieb:


> das ding nennt man die seitentür und nicht den seitendeckel



Also ich hab PCs seit 1994, und bin seit 2003 in der IT berufstätig.. aber Seitentür ist mir noch nie im Sprachgebrauch untergekommen...und alle Kunden, Kollegen und ich benutzen nur "Seitenteil" "Seitenwand" oder "Seitendeckel".

Hab grad mal nachgegoogelt, und tatsächlich benutzen manche Seitentür.
(Kollege-> )

Gut, wieder was gelernt 
edit: Seitentür ist eigentlich gar kein schlechter Begriff für das Teil..Bloß in meinem Kopf hat ne Tür immer ein Scharnier und ein Schloß.


----------



## BigBubby (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Scythe präsentiert flachen CPU-Kühler Grand Kama Cross*

lol seitenteil ist auch ok. nur seitendeckel habe ich noch nie gehört, da ein deckel für mich etwas von oben abdeckt. Seitenabdeckung vielleicht noch.
Aber wir haben uns ja gefunden


----------



## Hektor123 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Scythe präsentiert flachen CPU-Kühler Grand Kama Cross*

Ich finde den Lüfter von der Form her sehr interessant. Dieser geschwungene Rahmen gefällt mir iwie.


----------

